# I need a recommendation on a purchase of a scroll saw



## ghuovinen (May 8, 2010)

I want to spend around $200. Can anyone recommend the best scroll saw for the price?


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm in your situation too. Been doing a little research and I've found the Porter Cable model PCB370SS under $200.00 at my local Lowes. It has mixed reviews. Also Grizzly has a couple of models. Not much info, but what I've found is also mixed reviews. Hope someone will respond with their opinions


----------



## SteveKnnn (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/ has a number of threads on this topic.

I have a DW788 which breaks your budget but is closer than Hegner or Hawk.

Do not buy a saw that requires pin blades. Do not buy the Harbor Freight saw.

Whatever saw you buy, make sure you get good blades. I prefer Flying Dutchman from http://www.mikesworkshop.com, while others prefer Olsen from http://www.sloanswoodshop.com

Most other blades suck! I think that's the technical term. (Actually Pegasus is okay too.)


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info Steve


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

glen I have a used delta i'll give you for free, if want to come get it, in northern California!


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Scrolling is one of those things that can really get frustrating quickly if you don't have a good saw. It involves a lot of blade changing and being able to adjust tension correctly. The better saw you can get the more enjoyable it will be. I have the DeWalt and it is good, lately I've seen an lot of the Hawks on Craigslist for less than the DeWalt cost. Wish I had seen that when I wanted a scroll saw. You might keep an eye on Craigslist for a while and look for a used one. Some of the older ones are good. Also check scroll say forums as mentioned by Steve and see what the people that have been scrolling a while say. It can be a very fun, relaxing part of the woodworking hobby.


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-16inch-variable-speed-scroll-saw-21602/p-00921602000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1
This was my first scroll saw and I really liked it. You could add a stand and foot pedal and still be within your budget.
I recommend that you use Flying Dutchman blades and buy them from Mikes Workshop.
Don R


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Consider a used saw. I paid $15 for a 1988 Jet 15" scroll saw. It works great. It is small and light but runs smooth. Has an induction motor. My friend borrows this saw when his DeWalt (Universal) motor goes (out about once a year). He has it now. I have a used Hegner from 1986 that I paid $600 for. I see other cheaper saws on creigs list often.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought from Craig's list. I was patient and found a used RBI Hawk for $250 be patient and watch often.


----------



## SteveKnnn (Mar 25, 2013)

Grandpa, great buy on a Hawk!


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

Dw788 the way to go and good blades http://ocoochhardwoods.com/ i get them here no shipping


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

If you have a decent bandsaw, put a Carter Stabilizer on it and forget a scroll saw.


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

Watched the video of the stabilizer and it will not do what a scroll saw does. Fretwork requires a lot of inside cuts that cannot be done on a bandsaw.
Wish you were closer as I would make you a deal on a Delta Q3. I have 3 saws and need to make some room.


----------



## MisterInquisitive (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm a fan of old iron. The old patternmakers and other craftsmen (-people?) used spring piston type scroll saws to good effect. There are a lot of detractors for these old machines but they have several good qualities. They're built like tanks out of heavy cast iron. The internals are virtually indestructible. Once you get the blade set correctly the piston spring gives a straight up-and-down action, perfectly perpendicular to the work that is impossible to match with the rocking-arc motion of the machines manufactured today. Nothing is as precise. These almost always come with nice quiet IR motors. One drawback is that the tension on the saw blade varies with the stroke, but I've never known that to be a problem.

If you scan CL daily you can probably find an old one well within your budget that comes with a motor and a stand; if you go to see one, confirm that it runs smoothly and quietly. Some brands that work well are Delta/Rockwell, Walker-Turner, and Sears Craftsman (King Seeley). If you bring one home you can usually get the manual from vintagemachinery.org. These almost always have working parts in an oil bath. For the price of hauling it home, getting the sawdust out of the crankcase, replacing the oil, and polishing up some parts and/or cleaning off a rusty cast iron table top, you could potentially have something that works as well as any and will outlast all of us, and come out ahead on money. I also like the looks of the oldies. They're kind of natty. But I never repaint them: they're tools, and the best paint job for working tools is sawdust.


----------



## RolfBe (Jun 7, 2013)

For the budget you have I would look for a good used saw as some of the others have said.
I love my old Delta SS350 it was a great entry level saw in its day $180 with stand. 
I have been using a Hawk G4 since 2005 And am strong proponent for Hawk saws. That said, some of the earlier Hawks had some funky clamps on the bottom. I would try out any saw before buying it. 
Like SteveK said check out http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum and see if you have a club or other scrollers nearby that can help evaluate a saw or let you try theirs. A crappy saw will sour you on the hobby very quickly.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm with Kepy, Loco, I have both a Grizz 14" with the carter and a scroll saw, two different saws that do two different things.

I also agree with everyone about spending the extra dollars and get a dewalt or better, I made the mistake of buying the Rockwell RK7315 Shop Series and it's a piece of junk, not worth the $125.00 I spent for it.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Bandsaws are for cutting the outside of a donut. 
Scrollsaws are for cutting the inside of the donut.

1) Get a variable speed
2) Get one that uses pinless blades
3) Buy used if needed for your price range
4) Get one that the tension & blade changes are easy. (when you are looking, change the blade 10 times in a row to see how you like it)

Have you used a SS before? What's your experience with a SS?


----------

